# Ark's 10g Shrimp Tank(RCSx5 Berried!)(July 14th, 2010 update)(56k)



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Tank, half filled originally filled Feb 15th, 2010. Just to allow some growth of bacteria, water change cycling.









The Completion of the Mesh wall.
Used plastic mesh, from Micheal's, quality bad due to mobile phone
March 14th, 2010









The Moss attached to the mesh wall. sorry for the 'crap' quality, was due to mobile phone.
March 23rd, 2010









My "Xmas" Moss, says the water bottle... will need a conformation hope this shot is good enough. I can PM the full scale if this is hard to recognize 
March 29th, 2010









Mesh Wall update, theres some Small growth, due to location of my tank, unfort I cannot take side view shots , though, I may remove the canopy to show .
The bottle infront the tank is labelled as Java Moss, I will take a snapshot, just to be sure it is .









The soon to be DIYC02  not sure if I should add a 2nd bottle for water only, or just use the one, I've read mixed reviews, can't make up my mind yet, I will be adding my tube right into the filter intake. 

More to come soon!!

Still, kinda unsure when I should add fish/shrimp, Part of me wants to wait for my moss to grow. 
and will add some driftwood, an rock covered moss in time, just figuring out how.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

You need to add a thin layer of moss all over the moss wall for it to create an even moss wall. I would empty the bottle of moss into the wall then later on trim moss and add it to other hardscape pieces or whatever.

Looks like you're off to a great start!
-Andrew


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

A Hill said:


> You need to add a thin layer of moss all over the moss wall for it to create an even moss wall. I would empty the bottle of moss into the wall then later on trim moss and add it to other hardscape pieces or whatever.
> 
> Looks like you're off to a great start!
> -Andrew


The moss thats on the Wall was labeled "X Moss" i provided a closeup of it, then I have another bottle, "Java Moss". so, I am really unsure about mixing the 2. until I know for sure that "X moss" is Java, and not the X-Mas I kinda hoped for. tho on the bright side both were 8$ each bottle


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

So, I took couple pics from my moss bottles i purchased... 

"X Moss" Bottle 









"Java Moss" Bottle









with the help of the Plant section of the forum... I got a nice feeling both are Java moss... tis a shame that the guy just didnt put Java on all the bottles. instead of mixing it up by X / Java.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

A Hill said:


> You need to add a thin layer of moss all over the moss wall for it to create an even moss wall. I would empty the bottle of moss into the wall then later on trim moss and add it to other hardscape pieces or whatever.
> 
> Looks like you're off to a great start!
> -Andrew


Alright moss wall!! I agree with Andrew. You're not going to get the wall that you want without spreading it out over the entire mesh area. I grow my moss as a carpet, and once it establishes itself, it is very pretty and easy to manipulate. good luck. -el g


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update, redid the mesh wall, now knowing both of my Bottles of Moss is Java.











This isn't a final on the wall of course, nth is pinned down yet... probably will re-tool it see a bit of empty spots still.
May even buy another bunch. 

Substrate will be replaced hopefully tmrw, going to see how priced the driftwood is... and possible some rock if weather is good, i can head to the beach.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Fat Guy said:


> Alright moss wall!! I agree with Andrew. You're not going to get the wall that you want without spreading it out over the entire mesh area. I grow my moss as a carpet, and once it establishes itself, it is very pretty and easy to manipulate. good luck. -el g


Yea, I think thats a better idea, i laid it down flat instead of sticking it right to the wall this time, also made some small patches on seperate mesh that i had left over.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

*April 4th, 2010 update.*

Got my CRS April 1st... 
3 for $12, at Big Als here in Ontario Canada... so far they are doing amazing, always on the move, enjoying the moss.

Too me they are looking like Grade A... possibly B's I am really unsure tbh. Then again, they could have been a lil stressed thus for some colour loss, i know that can happen when travelling.





































I'll take a full tank shot later... its kinda bare atm... Still waiting for my moss to come in. 

In the mail now, is Flame Moss, Xmas Moss.
hopefully the condition is good =).

the previous shots of my Mesh Wall... I will have to redo it.. unfort they found a way behind it  so I need to re-tool an find the hole they have found.

Did a 20% water change. They seem to be fine. Still unsure about the sex of them... I'll try an get a shot of all 3 together one day, when they decide to come out and play


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ur betta is pretty


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

problemman said:


> ur betta is pretty


ty ty, I believe its known as a Dragon Fin well according to the pet shop i got him from... was $20... i was like shocked... talked to the lady... an dropped 15$ from it! i was so shocked.

I'll have to get a mirror next to him one day, an see his colour change, and try a get a wicked shot of his flared fins.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

78 degrees eh? Seems higher than most other shrimp tanks i see.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Green024 said:


> 78 degrees eh? Seems higher than most other shrimp tanks i see.


Actually it's off I use a digital theo.
that sticker is like 10yrs old... beaten down, moved around too much.

it's usually around 72-76

usually goes 76 with lights on... as i turn off the lights to simulate night, with moon from my window goes down to about 72-74.
I've read it COULD go down to 68... but.. i prefer 70s, and i've read COULD goto 81.. but... I think thats pushing it.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update. one of my shrimp molted, a nice shell just laying in the substrate.. Should I remove it? or keep it in there?

I'll be removing for safety measures... until i find out

Will post a pic or 2 soon!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

No need to take it out - the shrimp will eat it for extra calcium.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As mentioned, leave the molts behind, as the shrimp will eat it to regain any calcium that was lost.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I added a sponge filter last night  they seem to love it, alrdy hiding in the crevices of the sponge.

I may add a pic to show. Still waiting on my Mosses to arrive... hopefully by the end of the week or early next.

Purchased: Flame, Xmas, and Weeping moss


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, just a heads up, your betta (and tetras, if you get them) will probably eat your baby shrimp if you want your RCS and CRS to reproduce, so if you were planning on breeding them, keep that in mind. Also, I like your tank and plans for your tank, I love a moss tank.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

VincentK said:


> Hey, just a heads up, your betta (and tetras, if you get them) will probably eat your baby shrimp if you want your RCS and CRS to reproduce, so if you were planning on breeding them, keep that in mind. Also, I like your tank and plans for your tank, I love a moss tank.


The Betta is on his own. He will not be going in the tank.
I am still debating on Tetras with the shrimp, I probably won't do it.
But I do have a 20g floating around, so if I build that one up, I will add fish into that.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update... 2 more Shrimp Molted Huzzah! and I was scanning my tank today, saw 6 of 7 Shrimp... so I decided to take some pics .

2 of them hiding underneath the Sponge filter... they really love it there.









On top of the Sponge Filter sry bad blurryness









Roaming around the Thermometer









One attempting to hide underneath the suction cup of my digi thermometer









Eating some moss


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

small update, lost 1 shrimp over the weekend.
unsure what happened... wasn't home for 3 days, had someone put a few pellets in.

Did a water change, so far so good, re-did moss wall, still have my java moss... All my Parameters remain unchanged.

Day 7 still waiting for my moss to arrive, hopefully this week it comes, Flame, Taiwan, Xmas... When it come's I think I will setup a small tank and attempt to grow it myself.

Today added some driftwood, will add some more pics later.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update: April 15th, 2010... I added a rock 3days ago... turns out it started "bleeding" out colour Kinda weird too... Cuz I soaked the Rock in boiling water for 1hr before adding to the tank, and there was no colour released... So that was a HUGE kick in the ass.... I lost 3 shrimp , I am now down to 3... I did a 100% water change last night, and so far so good... 

Actually... so far my shrimp aren't very excited over food yet... they seem to just stick to the sponge of the filter... or climb over the log i added, I tried putting pellets in one corner so it's easier to remove. I am only putting in 2 pellets... at a time, every other day.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update April 19th, 2010...

My 3 Mosses arrived today!!!! took exactly 2 weeks!
EXCELLENT shape, I really had no idea what to expect especially only paying $5... each moss; Flame, Weeping, Xmas. free shipping.

I am really shocked that 80% of the mosses are still green.

I will add some pics next week... unfort, the rents borrowed my cam, for their trip to Vegas.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Small update still without a camera unfort... so Pic's will be delayed... 

But My moss started growing some white fuzz... I am assuming its Mold, due to it sitting in tupperware containers for a few days while I was away.

It's still green however, no brown spots... So Now I gotta figure out... how to get rid of the mold.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

small little update on the moss wall actually, I am seeing alot of the moss poking through the mesh, I think thats a good sign, and a sign of growth  yay.

Did another water change all 3 survived huzzah, they are odd little guys for sure... sometimes they are always out with the lights on, sometimes they hide all day until I turn off the lights. I've only seen them molt once/twice an that was 2-3 weeks ago, when I had my 6 prior to my amazing rock bleeding red.

I added my flame moss into the tank, attached it to my driftwood.

I am still debating where/how I am going to attach my xmas/weeping moss...
I do have 1 decent size rock...
and I am doing a DIY cave with some PVC pipe. I took a small handful of my flourite and glued it to the pipe, so I may attach the moss onto that.

I will get pics up soon, i hope, the parents are still in Vegas with my camera... oh how i miss my camera! ha.

I have noticed that some people place zucchini in the tank as a food, is there a particular reasoning to this? does it offer vitamins that the hikari doesn't?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Todays update!!! now with Pictures, got my camera back huzzah

So I am finally home after a week away from the Shrimp, my water is really yellowish, an this is after a 50% water change I did last Monday April 26th...
I find this really to be odd especially with only having 3 shrimp in the tank....

Is it possible my log is spilling its colour?
During feedings every 2-3 days, I got my mom to literally put in 3 pellets, so I really cant seeing it be the food....
is it possible with no Carbon in the tank, due to having sponge filter? or is the sponge have carbon in it?

I do have carbon pads from my old Fluval, should I add this in? and if yes, where?

so here's the after shots of a 100% water change...
I added all my moss as well!

Shrimp 1 (male or female?)









Shrimp 2 (male or female?)









Xmas Moss on my PVC pipe cave.









Flame moss attached to Drift wood









Weeping Moss attached to drift wood 









Left over xmas moss on to a rock









Shrimp in the flame moss (male or female?)









Full tank view with flash 









Full tank view no flash (terrible ><)









Full tank view no flash better... 









Soon to come... an update on my moss wall. I am seeing lots of stuff poking through huzzah!
oh yes, added my Otto today as well... I'll snag a pic of him/her later .


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

yo her moss is dead :/


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> yo her moss is dead :/



that's unfort ... sad news indeed... theres the odd green patch in the xmas moss (on the pvc pipe) so I may pull it out and attempt to grow it up.

the flame and weeping thats on the drift wood its green with a bit of yellow colouring... so I think thats signs of hurt... hopefully i can get it beefed up.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

The yellow coloring is likely from your driftwood. It is called tannis and is not harmful (actually, it can be beneficial, mainly with breeding). 

You can try boiling the wood or soaking it for a long period of time, but the quickest and easiest way to remove the tannis coloring from the tank's water is to use Purigen in your filter. Carbon should also work, but carbon stops absorbing quickly and that can make it a hassle to maintain.

As for the first two shrimps, they both look like females if that yellow blob is their saddles.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

dj2005 said:


> The yellow coloring is likely from your driftwood. It is called tannis and is not harmful (actually, it can be beneficial, mainly with breeding).
> 
> You can try boiling the wood or soaking it for a long period of time, but the quickest and easiest way to remove the tannis coloring from the tank's water is to use Purigen in your filter. Carbon should also work, but carbon stops absorbing quickly and that can make it a hassle to maintain.
> 
> As for the first two shrimps, they both look like females if that yellow blob is their saddles.


That's the weird thing.. I boiled it for a good 1hr, then continued to soak over night so it would sink... very strange indeed... if the yellow colouring wont harm my shrimp I'll be ok with it, and just continue to do my 10-20% water changes weekly.

Another plus... my 3 shrimp are enjoying the dead xmas moss. They have been on it for nearly 3hrs picking away at it, my Otto will come around once in awhile an pick at it as well. So I may just leave it in there.

I will get better shots today of the moss and really examine it to see how dead it really is as well.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Got bored today, took a few pics of the tank... 

One of the shrimp picking at the xmas moss... he/she was picking at it for hrs today mostly on the dead stuff..



























The Otto Catfish, enjoying the log.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

small morning update, shrimp to love the dead moss... they just cant get enough of it... and I now have learned that Ottos love to poop!

Is there a good way to get rid of the pop aside from gravel vacuuming?

and I really thought Mollies and Platies were the poop monsters ><


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

So far for updates this week none really ha... Shrimp are looking good they love the new moss added. On a bright note my dead xmas moss, is slowly turning on the green side, so I think thats an amazing plus .

Both the Flame moss and Weeping moss still slightly yellow, but I am seeing green patches so thats good as well.

I have a 20g tank(unfort its not a 20g long) floating around collecting dust, so I may resurrect it and transfer everything that was in the 10g to this one, and keep the 10g has a quarantine tank, or even a plant growing tank, until i get enough funds to purchase a small 5g for a Quarantine tank.

I did take a few pics of the shrimp so once my Camera charges, I will add some more photos.

Here's some pics:
































































I only seem to catch out 2 at a time... never all 3 heh... hopefully one day... I believe both of these are my ladies.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Huzzah finally caught all 3 shrimps out today!!!! About bloody time! LoL
I believe all 3 of em are ladies.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

did my water change, today, vacuumed up some of the poop today looked a little bit much... 
update on the mesh wall.. noticing growth, pics are little fuzzy... I am still getting use to my new camera 

took a few pics today I noticed a small plant sprouted out of my log... i thought it was pretty neat...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

May 13th, 2010 update possible Shrimp Pregnant? who know's we'll find out soon...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup, looks like a berried shrimp.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Look like they weren't all ladies after all, and soon you should have a few more than three.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. Acula said:


> Look like they weren't all ladies after all, and soon you should have a few more than three.


Well I def have more than 3 now.

I just purchased 10 CRS today off a seller in my area, and a few plants. Within the plants I noticed a few babies. 

I will soon add some pics!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I've really been enjoying your journal.

Can't wait to see pics of the new stuff.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's an update... These pictures are from Thursday, after purchasing some plants and shrimp off of 2 local sellers in my area.

Thursdays May 13, 2010

The new CRS thanks to Seller 1 . I spotted a couple RCS as well. Many thanks!









Tiny Shrimpette in the Riccia.









Still letting them adjust to the temp of my tank.









Shrimpette released in the tank, just sitting on the glass





































Monday May 17th, 2010




























Little shrimpette. I counted 3. Was hiding in the plants.









Tuesday May 17th, 2010














































Stressed out Cherry, just finished a water change.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovin the shrimp mate, kee up the good work. Bout two weeks ago I discovered my first berried shrimp and now I see at least 10 everytime I look at the tank. Good luck with your breeding.
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Just took these a few min ago... 9:30pm May 18th 

5 shrimp eating the nice green moss on my wood.


----------



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

Your new moss looks good. The shrimp sure seem to think so


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice lookin tank!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

My Female still berried, she's been hiding alot, today I caught her poking out, I can still see eggs in her. I think this would make it roughly day 14?

Today... I also noticed a boat load of snails







, I am assuming they are pond snails... but It's allright, I am living with them... I have no poop problem... tank's looking good.

I am starting to see some sprouts on my Dwarf Hairgrass, so yay to that. and few pieces are turning a bit yellowish







, but thats typical, nth lasts forever









Also seeing some of my Glossostigma Elatinoides, starting to sprout new stuff.

Also, during my water changes, I am adding the 10-25% water to my 20gallon tank, I plan to be starting in some time... It's probably 1/4 full now  I am debating on rushing it, just by adding tap water, or just keep using my water from my 10g til it's filled... or I may go 75% with the old water, then add 25% new water to finish the tank off... I have no idea what I will with the 20g yet... still up in the air 

I may add some pics later today, we'll see... I have been super busy lately with Work, and I also started doing Insanity workout summer is around the corner afterall


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

After doing my water change today... I have yet to see any shrimplets  maybe I really didnt see anything... or what I saw was the little bugs that have arrived in my tank... lil white things that stuck on the glass plus these 1cm or so white worms that move in the water.. 

I havent seen my preg female since... so I really cannot exam her to see anything.

On the flip side, I did rescape a bit, took half of my substrate i had, I felt I had WAY too much. will be posting pics later tonight.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the pics I promised a few days ago 

Here are the pics of my rescape.

Here is the Before:









Took out some of the Flourite, I put in the Driftwood first this time, and kinda buried some of it:









Here is now (as of June 1st, 2010)









Left Side:









Right Side:









Middle:









Changes were very minimal.

Moss growth update June 1st, 2010

Left Side:









Right Side:









Shrimplet... last seen May 27th, 2010



























Snacking:


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

It's been awhile since I last update! Anyways I went to a LFS bought my XMass Moss... and it's amazing, I baggy pretty much covered my entire wall... I gotta think of stuff to do with the 2nd baggy.

past couple weeks, lost about 4 CRS, and my Otto, no corpse, so I take it my shrimp ate him lol.  I haven't really been around due to work, been really busy... I still have 8 kicking around  so thats good, unsure how many RCS I have... too many to count currently  I am seeing a few females so thats always good!


Here's a few pics:

Moss wall now with Xmas Moss (3/4 of the bag):









Left over portion:









Close up:









Baggy 2:


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Couple pics I took this morning, got a female ready to explode huzzah... 
I have seen 3 females pregnant, this is the first one thats actually roaming the tank, I haven't seen the other 2 must be hiding.. 

2 RCS Berried, 1 CRS Berried. Hopefully I can spot the other two an scoop up some pics.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a picture update  nothing really new to report... well... I lied,  I ended up purchasing 3 baby CBS, and 1 CRS. One of my local sellers is moving back to his country, and unfort had to sell his stock. If I had more money, I probably would have taken his whole colony .

Morning Feeding Frenzy, silly glare, there's about 20 here, 3 CRS, 17 RCS.









One of the CBS, size difference :O insane!









Little guy, exploring the new home









I see you! One hiding in the xmas moss









the lone CRS in the bunch, enjoying my hurting flame moss









Little guy, still exploring the new home.









2 little guys, chillin around









There's the little guy, finally decided to show himself out of the xmas moss.









Loving that log, working his way to the little piece of moss









Attempting to eat the adult food, must think he's a big boy now.









One finally made it to the sponge filter nom nom.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha I like your captions

I like your shrimp! How hot does the tank get during summer?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha I like your captions
> 
> I like your shrimp! How hot does the tank get during summer?



I've been very lucky so far... the hottest my tank has gotten up to is 25C, almost hitting 27C. For the most part of the day, its in sunlight, my tank still sits around 22C - 24C for the day. 

Currently its about 31C outside... so it's safe to say my AC is working  heh. Kinda amazing actually with the location of my tank, it's in a room with a TV and PC so you'd think the temp would be higher than the 22C-24C. the AC vent is a good 8 ft from the tank, an is currently covered by cloths ha!

Took these this morning :
All 3 CBS babies at once 









Another Morning Feeding Frenzy


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning update... I noticed ALL my Cherries swimming vigorously in circles, going nutso... I turned away to google it... I look back at them... i probably saw 5 couples all attached to each other!! I turned to bust out the camera, get close to the tank, ready to take a shot of this beautiful creation... Bam... they all split so fast, it was truly amazing!

My CRS did nothing but just chow down on the morning feeding I gave them!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

During my morning feeding frenzy caught 2 more berried shrimp  Huzzah, 

I also see 2 more shrimp saddling up!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Received my CBS today! 10 total. A+S Grade.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

With my 2nd bag of X-mas moss that was currently just floating in my tank, I decided to decorate a few rocks, and my driftwood. I trashed the Flame Moss, and Weeping/Taiwan(cant remember now), due to it just being brown, and no sign of green life. However I tossed the brown moss with my neon's, and snails so they can pick at it!

I saw 2 of the 3 baby CBS, so that's a good sign, can't seem to find num 3, I got a feeling it got lost and ended up in Shrimp heaven. 

The X-Mass moss wall is slowly starting to poke through Huzzah! happy on my end that's for sure, actually growing faster than my Java moss!

My 10 CBS, are doing excellent as well. Had one get behind my moss wall... shame shame, so I had to find it. For the hell my shrimp have been through today, they will def be getting a nice treat tomorrow , I am thinking some Dandelion, or Zucchini, since they always get some Spinach.

I'll post pictures tomorrow  once the water settles down a bit, and do my water change.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are the Pics I have promised 

CBS prior to the removal of them... they weren't too happy.









CBS prior to the removal of them... they weren't too happy.









The stripped down, driftwood.









Rock now covered with X-Mas Moss









Driftwood in the tank with moss attached 









Left side of the tank, showing a smidgen of growth of the wall 









Right side of the tank, showing a smidgen of growth of the wall 









Full Tank Shot


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Zucchini Feeding Frenzy!!! Nom Nom Nom.


----------

